# DHCP address editing



## kungfujoe (Jul 26, 2005)

I have both a Netgear RP114 (dont laugh, its arcaic, I know), and a Dynex DX-E401 (dont laugh, its cheap, I know), and I'm trying to change the DHCP address. more specificly, I'm trying to change the 3rd set of numbers in it(aka, 192.168.HERE.1). The dynex dosen't even offer a changeable box to mess around with. The netgear, however, does, but when I change the number to anything but 0, it brings up an error and nothing changes. 
My current, and most likely, option is to buy a new router, but If it's possible, I'd like to avoid that

Thanks alot for your time

Cody


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Have you tried upgrading the firmware? http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/rp114.asp

You should be able to change the IP address for DHCP. Also make sure that you change the routers IP address so that it is within the same subnet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've changed the IP address range in D-Link, ZyXEL, SMC, and Belkin routers. I'm somewhat surprised that any router doesn't offer that option, since there are situations where it's necessary or desirable.


----------

